# Solved: Resident Evil 4 Sound Problem



## Phrakus (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi. First post. I'm an intermediate user, but this is stumping me entirely. Resident Evil 4 runs fine, graphically. No problems; I have an XFX nVidia 8600GT video card. Problem is this: During full-motion-videos (FMVS, movies, cutscenes), the sound is fine. However, when the game switches into regular gameplay, I have absolutely no sound (no footsteps as I walk, no gunshot sound when I shoot, no environmental sounds--it is completely silent). As soon as I trigger an FMV, the sound is there, just fine--but then goes back to silence when I get control of the character again.

I have been at this all day. I know the folder in the game directory containing the sounds is ogg.dat. I have made sure that I have the latest .ogg codecs installed. In fact, I was able to obtain a file from a modding site where someone had extracted some of the sounds themselves, and I tested those (like the individual footsteps, or the wind whooshing), and the individual .ogg files will play in my media player, so I know the codec is in place and working correctly. The original ogg.dat file (which contains the sounds in the game directory) is about 728 kb in size; I'm not sure what that means, but it doesn't appear like I got a bum disc that is missing files or anything. It just seems like the sounds are not being utlized or triggered properly by the game itself.

I have installed and uninstalled the game 3x. Same results each time. Should I just go and get another copy or something? Ever hear of anything like this?

Phrakus


----------



## Phrakus (Jan 19, 2009)

UGH.

Hardware acceleration (Control Panel>Sounds>Audio>Sound Playback>Advanced Audio Properties>Performance).

That was it. 12 hours later, and that was the problem. Had it on Full Acceleration, so I turned it off (emulate only). 

Wonderful sounds all around...

Phrakus


----------

